# Need AccuAir E-Level wiring help!



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

Alright here is my situation, I'm attempting to wire up my accuair elevel air management, now my problem is that I'm not using the relay shown in the diagram, I know this isn't a problem I'm just having some troubles wrapping my head around the issue at hand. I'm using a simple bosch 40amp relay, which has 4 prongs, 30, 85, 86, and 87, now I know where everything goes on the relay except the one wire I need to use from the Accuair, Here is a picture








That picture will help my explanation, now the wires i'm confused about are the yellow, reading Comp_1, the red, reading Batt_12v, and the orange, reading ign_12v. Now I have been told the yellow comp 1 wire should go to the relay, so that takes care of that one, now my question is, can I just run the red battery wire directly to the battery and use the orange wire as my switched ignition source? Well actually is that what I am supposed to do? Any help or insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: Need AccuAir E-Level wiring help! (bagged_hag)*

It should work the way you described.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Need AccuAir E-Level wiring help! (bagged_hag)*

yellow wire is to activate your relay, so basically it is the output from a pressure switch thru ecu.
red wire constant + meaning power all the time.
orange is power source with ignition on.
purple your dimming option for the controller with headlight on
black ground.
after starting the car even if tank is empty the compressors don't kick on for about 5-10 sec
it is controlled by ecu.



_Modified by Rat4Life at 11:48 PM 10-14-2009_


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Need AccuAir E-Level wiring help! (Rat4Life)*

Alright, well I'm actually going to take the orange wire and run it through a SPST 30amp switch i picked up at auto zone, since I don't want to tap into any existing power sources that are ignition only, I create my own. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Need AccuAir E-Level wiring help! (bagged_hag)*

Take this back up top, there was something I forgot to ask in my original question, when it comes to the relay, there are 4 terminals, now the 87 terminal belongs to the compressor, the 86 terminal belongs to the yellow wire from the accuair, and the 85 terminal is the ground. The 30 terminal is supposed to be for the battery, now should that 12v power source also be a switched power source for the relay? Or can I just run a straight 12v source since I already have a switch on the orange wire?


----------



## vdubfiend (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Need AccuAir E-Level wiring help! (bagged_hag)*

30 is constant power


----------



## bagged_hag (Oct 30, 2005)

*Re: Need AccuAir E-Level wiring help! (vdubfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubfiend* »_30 is constant power 

Thank you very much! That will make this much easier! So the only switched power source I have is the orange wire off the AccuAir's ECU?


----------

